# Mini Donks as Horse Companions



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Confirmation isn't key, I would say picking a companion that your horse likes would be higher on the list. Though once they realize its just the two of them they will probably become fast friends. I would make sure they aren't to domineering. Also, is your mare the type that won't hesitate to throw a hoof? Being 1/4 size of the horse its easy for them to serious injure or kill a mini. 

One thing I've noticed about the mini donks is that once they bond with each other is hard to get them to hang with anyone else. We have 4 donks and 3 mini horses. Each set of donks hang out alone, they don't even care if the other set is taken, then the minis hang out together a don't give a rats behind about the donks. Lol. It's like little gangs in there. 

I'm not saying they wouldn't be friends, and company is company whether it's a goat or sheep, but I'd be careful bringing in a pair as they may be reluctant to bring in another member to there herd. Lol. 

Other then that, go for it! They are cute and extremely smart! They need a extra training time, they certainly aren't the "ok, I'll do that!" Types but once you "get them", you got them! Also they are VERY strong and fun to drive if your interested. One will pull my sister and I (about 300lbs total) easily through the woods at the walk and trot! I have pics of them under my albums! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

My mare is not much of a kicker, even under stress. She never even tried to kick my bratty dog the couple times he's gotten loose and tried to chase her; She just freezes in place or avoids. I'm hoping a brave little friend will give her a little more confidence with scary things as well as good company. It would be neat if we could pony the mini donk on our short trail rides, too.


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

BTW, your minis are adorable! Driving sounds like so much fun. I think I could definitely get into that with a mini donk as well.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought a mini donk to keep my two horses company and kinda 'protect' my two from the bobcats, coyotes, etc. so far he's been here less then 2 weeks and he's fitting in well. I was a bit nervous because my gelding is very low on the totem pole and I didn't want him to get bullied, but the donkey and him are inseparable and the donkey actually protects him from my mare. He guards my gelding while he's eating his hay and if my mare tries to start any trouble he isnt afraid to go after her. Otherwise he's pretty quiet.


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, we got a little girl, and she is a total love bug! But I am a little worried because my mare is keeping her away from the shelter and the hay box. I hung up some hay nets in different areas so the mini donk can still eat. Will my mare calm down and let her in the shelter eventually?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It's normal for them to behave like that. Give it a few weeks, then see. We have two horses who are GOOD buddies and he won't let him in the run in, ever. It's actually kinda of funny because he only let's him put his head in so sometimes it looks like a fjord body with a appy head. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

my mare wouldnt let him in the run in either but they got over that.


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, my mare is starting to let her in the doorway of the shelter, so that's a start at least. I was wanting to pull the event stall front off my Noble shelter to make it 3-sided, but maybe I should wait and see how it goes. 

My mare seems a lot more relaxed. I see her lying down to nap a lot more often than before. And she walks over to make her presence known when my dogs start barking at the strange new critter in the paddock. ("Um, that's _my_ donkey you're barking at.")

The donkey is such a little sweetie! She's not even phased by the barky dogs. She brays when she sees me and follows me around when I'm cleaning the paddock. We named her Margarita, or Maggie for short.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

O.O Omg she is SOOOOO stinking cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

Soooo glad to see this thread as I was going to start one about mini donkeys. We are moving to an acreage and I want a companion/protector for my horse when my daughter's horse is out at competitions (or hanging in the stall). What made you choose a mini over a standard? And how often do you need to trim their hooves? Please post how they get along as the weeks pass ... I'll be curious


----------



## Polo Pony (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I probably would have gone with a standard size donkey just for safety's sake and so that I didn't have to adjust my fencing, but my area seems to be full of minis and lacking standards right now.

But things are going great. I think they are both well adjusted to each other. They were both in the shelter this morning eating out of the same hay bag, and the mini donk likes to follow my mare around their corral now. The donk actually may be eating _too_ much now (she's put on weight already!), so I put the hay box on a pallet to keep it out of her reach.

I'm not sure how often the donk will need to be trimmed, but I can ask my farrier when she comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Polo Pony said:


> The donkey is such a little sweetie! She's not even phased by the barky dogs. She brays when she sees me and follows me around when I'm cleaning the paddock. We named her Margarita, or Maggie for short.


Haha... that's actually my name and my nickname. Wow, named after an adorable mini Donkey! I'm flattered! :lol:


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a cute little donkey!!! Glad they're doing good together. :smile:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

*grabby hands* I want o.o


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a standerd donky with my horse. They get along great!!Gloria is her name.They are also amazing watch dogs, she is the first to spot ya and hollar at you. They are really easy keepers to.


----------

